# How's this HS stacked...



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

How do you stack this new Colnago headset on a steerer/stem? Seems like too many parts


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Interesting presentation*

Starting from the top, the top cap for stem retention.

Next is the lower bearing cup

Then the upper bearing retainer/spacer

Then the upper bearing cup


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*An extra part...*



boneman said:


> Starting from the top, the top cap for stem retention.
> 
> Next is the lower bearing cup
> 
> ...


The section under the top cap and above the upper bearing cup is the section which seems like an extra part that I was wondering about...but now that I compare to the last year's 1" model I guess it really isn't an extra section...I suppose it's embellishment of sort.... I am still a bit confused... if I played with one I probably would see how it is supposed to go....


----------

